# problema al mover o redimensionar ext4 (solucionado)

## kalmath

El caso es que quiero poner /home en una partición aparte. Uso un live de systemrescue cd, ejecuto gparted, me permite redimensionar la partición ntfs, al mover la partición donde tengo / al espacio sin asignar el gparted me da este error, también me sale lo mismo si intento redimensionar /  (la particion / esta en ext4) :

resize2fs: /dev/sda6

the combination of flex_bg and resize_inode features is not supported by resize2fs

he mirado por google pero tampoco me aclaro mucho lo que ponen, ¿alguna solución?

saludos y gracias de antemano.Last edited by kalmath on Sun Mar 13, 2011 7:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué características tiene el sistema de archivos?

```
# debugfs -R features /dev/sda6
```

----------

## kalmath

Esto es lo que me muestra

```

root@sysresccd /root % debugfs -R features /dev/sda6

debugfs 1.41.12 (17-May-2010)

Filesystem features: has_journal ext_attr dir_index filetype extent flex_bg sparse_super large_file uninit_bg

root@sysresccd /root % 

```

----------

## quilosaq

resize2fs no puede cambiar el tamaño de un sistema de archivos ext4 que tenga activada la característica flex_bg (es el caso) y no tenga activada la caracteristica resize_inode (también es el caso). Mira bién el mensaje de error y verás que dice !resize... y no resize...

Además no se puede eliminar flex_bg ni añadir resize_inode en un sistema de archivos ya creado (sólo es posible durante la inicialización), al menos con las herramientas 2fs.

En resumen, no se puede cambiar el tamaño, pero si se puede mover sin cambiar el tamaño. gparted lo puede hacer. dirá que se ha producido un error del mismo tipo que el mostrado, pero moverá la partición.

Otra opción sería crear una partición nueva en el espacio libre y mover los archivos; quizá un simple cp -R serviría.

----------

## kalmath

cierto con lo que dices que dice !resize y no resize, lo de mover la partición con el gparted a pesar del error no lo hace pero bueno dejando eso de lado, he hecho lo que has mencionado, crear una nueva partición y copiar los archivos ahí,en ese momento se me presenta otro problema voy a poner los pasos aquí a ver si es que yo hago algo mal.

-Inicio livecd de system rescue cd.

- creo la partición y lo formateo a ext4.

- monto la partición origen /dev/sda6 en /mnt/gentoo.

- monto la partición de destino /dev/sda9 en /mnt/backup.

y uso el comando este para copiar cp -a /mnt/gentoo /mnt/backup

copiar copia pero lo que me pasa es que cuando miro en /mnt/backup  me esta copiando el contenido del origen dentro de una carpeta llamada gentoo y no el contenido en el directorio raiz, no se si me he explicado muy bien con esto último.

----------

## kalmath

Bueno ya esta solucionado solo tenia que poner esto cp -a /mnt/gentoo/* /mnt/backup

Saludos y gracias

----------

